# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  "Lucy" My Tomato Frog Has been soaking for 3 days

## maxQ

Lucy has been soaking for 3 days straight, normally its not a concern but she usually does not soak, she usually takes a quick dip (in and out). Lucy has always been healthy and uncharacteristically (for a Tom Frog that is) very friendly and doesn't mind being held and she still doesn't, she seems fine but she's just spending more time in her water bowl than normal.

She was burrowing but once I got her humidity correct she stopped.

Should I be concerned?


 1. tank size - 20 gallon L

 2. inhabitants - one female tomato frog

 3. water source - medium water bowl, zilla water conditioner

 4. water temp, - not sure

 5. chemistry - not sure

 6. filter - none

 7. substrate - eco earth

 8. terrarium plants/decor - wooden Hide, 2 fake plastic plants

 9. staple food - crickets (med- large)

 10. Calcium - dusted w/Zoo Med Repti Calcium with D3 once a week

 11. lighting, -  White Flourescent tube and Red Infared Heat Buld (75w)

12. eaten -  3 days ago 

13. Poop? -  in substrate 3 days ago

 14. Pics - attached

 15. age - approximatley one year old

 16. ownership - 8 months

 17. high or low traffic? - medium

 18. tank matinence - misting daily, usually at bedtime, changing water dish every other  day or when needed

 19. Temp- 80 Deg

 20. Humidity- 70%

Picture take Now

----------


## Jack

It's fine for a frog to soak for days at a time but you should be changing the water regularly.

----------


## maxQ

Jack, the reason I don't is, if she hasn't been in it I don't change it,no need right? AND  I feel bad for disturbing her while she's in her water soaking...LOL

----------


## Jack

It's better to interrupt her soaking and change her water than her straying in for three days and toxing out.  :Frown:

----------


## maxQ

> It's better to interrupt her soaking and change her water than her straying in for three days and toxin gout.


AND I knew you were going to say that, and your right.

----------


## Bruce

Yeah, they tend to pee and excrete toxins as they soak.  In the wild, this is filtered through soil or washed away by moving water.  Not the case here and frogs are generally too dumb to realize they're soaking in pee :P  Thats our job to figure out  :Wink:

----------


## maxQ

> Yeah, they tend to pee and excrete toxins as they soak.  In the wild, this is filtered through soil or washed away by moving water.  Not the case here and frogs are generally too dumb to realize they're soaking in pee :P  Thats our job to figure out


And honestly I did know that, I hate disturbing them but I took care of business and she went right back to her soak.....I think she even smiled at me.

----------


## Bruce

Lol thats ok  :Smile:  beautiful frog though!

----------


## maxQ

> Lol thats ok  beautiful frog though!


 Thanks for your help and input, I love Lucy, I swear she smiles at me. : )

----------


## Bruce

It looks like my Grey Tree Frog smiles at my sometimes too, haha!

----------


## Carlos

Hi Gary!  Yes, do change the water daily even if frog is in bath.  If frog were to pee in there; it would be literally soaking in an ammonia bath.  Your cage parameters look good; but would recommend bring temperature down to around 75F.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## maxQ

> Hi Gary!  Yes, do change the water daily even if frog is in bath.  If frog were to pee in there; it would be literally soaking in an ammonia bath.  Your cage parameters look good; but would recommend bring temperature down to around 75F.  Good luck  !


Thanks Carlos

----------

Mentat

----------

